# Laowa 12mm f/2.8 Zero D Review - Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2016)

I’ve got my text review finished and released (http://bit.ly/2h28TKx) and the video review is now live (http://bit.ly/2h2eCQk) 

Here's an image gallery: http://bit.ly/2fUACgw
Here's a video that looks at the "Distortion Free" claim: http://bit.ly/2gkLkvN

Finally - this isn't visible to the public yet, but I do have a video that directly compares the pros and cons of the Sigma 12-24 ART and the Laowa: http://bit.ly/2gisWiO

It's an interesting lens. I love the build and the size. Optically the Sigma has the edge.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for yet another review! The coma is a little disturbing, but otherwise, it looks good for astro.

Just so I am clear, the camera has no control over aperture? To me, this is a good thing, since it will avoid focus shifting.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks for yet another review! The coma is a little disturbing, but otherwise, it looks good for astro.
> 
> Just so I am clear, the camera has no control over aperture? To me, this is a good thing, since it will avoid focus shifting.



Absolutely none. There is no electronics at all, so aperture is controlled via an old school aperture ring. There's actually very little focusing to do with this lens, unless you are focusing on something within five feet. For me I could pretty just focus to infinity (maybe back it off the tiniest fraction), and at f/5.6 everything was in focus. Just point and shoot.


----------

